# Kindle 3 Jailbreak (3.4.2)



## Nospastramus (Aug 3, 2017)

Seeing some comments among various forums about this subject, I wanted to confirm (from my own experiences) the jailbreak *does* work on K3 / 3.4.2 versions. I just performed another one a few days ago on a model B006, with Wi-Fi and 3G network capabilities. 

The install Bin file I used was: Update_jailbreak_0.13.N_k3g_install.bin. (Can be easily found on the MobileRead forums.) 

Hopefully this helps someone out.


----------

